# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  25 de Agosto: "Rota Reef do Alto Minho"

## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Noutro tópico, o Silvério pai lançou o desafio de se organizar a segunda "Rota Vianense" para juntar o pessoal do Alto Minho, pois não são só do concelho de Viana do Castelo, numa confraternização que poderá envolver colecta/visita às praias vianenses, o indispensável almoço para retemperar forças e degustar a excelente gastronomia da região e, como não podia deixar de ser, a "via sacra" pelos aquários.

Feito o desafio, faltava arranjar um "Cristo" para organizar o evento e acabei por ser voluntário "à força"! :yb665:  

Aceite o desafio, este é o primeiro dia do que proponho chamar-se "Rota Reef do Alto Minho", pela razão que expus acima, aberta, como é claro, a todos os membros da nossa comunidade!

Como queremos ter o nosso conterrâneo Manuel Faria entre nós e ele estará cá de férias a 13/14 de Agosto, as datas prováveis para a sua realização seriam os sábados 18 ou 25 de Agosto.

*Fico a aguardar sugestões...*

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
25 de Agosto para mim seria o ideal dia 18 é impossivel vamos ver o resto do pessoal.

Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas. 

Obrigado, Passos, pela honra. Sinceramente para mim o 18 seria o ideal embora o 25 não seja impossivel. É só uma questão de convencer a esposa a ficar um pouco mais de tempo no Minho. (Ela está mais habituada às águas mais quentes da Fonte da Telha e de Sesimbra) :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bem.

O sábado 18 coincide com a romaria da Senhora da Agonia, as festa concelhias de Viana do Castelo. Há mais movimento na cidade... No 25 a calmaria volta... Tudo depende dos argumentos que o Manel irá usar para persuadir a esposa a ficar mais uns dias no Alto Minho.

----------


## David Lemos

Boas!
Ha muito tempo que nao passava por ca, o emprego de pai nao é facil :SbSourire:  
O melhor para mim tambem seria no dia 25, sabendo como disse o Passos, no 18 é romaria, e sera quase impossivel deslocar se na cidade.... Mas alinho (alem de ainda estar cheio de planarias... :yb620:  ) nos dois casos :SbOk:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Viva.

Dizes bem Passos. Argumentos :yb663:   :yb663:  . O caso até nem era dificil se a filha não estivesse já aí e não tivesse que voltar no dia 17/18 porque as escolas começam no 20 e a neta tem que cá estar nessa data.

Mas estou convencido que com uns mimos :yb665:   :yb665: , a coisa arranja-se.
Em ultimo caso.......divorcio :yb624:   :yb624:  

                          vou dando noticias

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Ok, Manel. Realmente, a melhor data será o 25 de Agosto, pois no 18 a confusão é muita. A definição da data dependerá da tua disponibilidade.

Vai dando notícias.

----------


## Manuel Faria

Ok Passos.

Vou falar com a esposa e ver o que ela diz. Em último caso vai ela para baixo e eu fico aí até ao 25 o que aliás me agradaria pois gosto mais da nossa zona do que de Lisboa mas os gostos não se discutem.

Irei dando noticias

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas pessoal....
Realmente o 18 tornará  deslocação na cidade e o almoço quase impossiveis!
A cidade tem quarenta mil habitantes e nesse fim de semana aumenta para meio milhão... é a maior romaria de portugal, isto é tudo muito giro mas é pessoas a dormir nos passeios em colçhões, estacionamento até na A28 sem multas, autocarros estacionados em cima da relva dos jardins, carteiristas a rodos, e restaurantes a explodir de pessoal...
Penso que realmente o 25 era muito mais facil , seja como for a minha porta está aberta em qualquer das datas.
 Para dar uma mãozinha ao Passos recordo que o David mora em frente ao Camelo, a visita ao aqua dele deverá ser proxima da hora de almoço...
 Para dar uma mãozinha ao David ... a ti toca-te o martini !!!...
Abraço a todos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos  :Olá:  

Por mim tudo bem o meu aqua é que está fraquinho  :yb620:  

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bem, está definida a data do "Rota Reef do Alto Minho": *dia 25 de Agosto (sábado).* Depois define-se o ponto de encontro.

As inscrições estão abertas.

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> As inscrições estão abertas.


Boas Passos :Olá:  
inscrito numero 1... Paulo Fornelos

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Como não podia deixar de ser estou eu e meu pai presentes digam-me a hora e o local, eu sei onde é o quiosque do Paulo se poder ser por ai é porreir
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

*Última actualização (calendário completo)*

*Evento:* "Rota Reef do Alto Minho"

*Data:* 25 de Agosto de 2007
*Ponto de Encontro:* Parque estacionamento junto do Gimnodesportivo de Santa Maria Maior.
*Horário:* 10 horas.
*Programa:* Visita aos locais de colecta, com possível recolha de água para os interessados; almoço e visita aos aquários.

*Aceitam-se sugestões.*

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas Passos,

Se não falhar nada e correr como penso, podes reservar dois lugares para mim.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Passos

Um reserva para mim também. Já agora onde se vai almoçar?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Ponto da situação.

Inscrições:

Júlio - 1
Passos - 2
David Lemos - 1
Manuel Faria - 2
Paulo Fornelos - 1
Silvério Torres - 3
António Andrade, 1

*As reservas podem ser feitas até ao próximo dia 23 de Agosto.

Pessoal da Póvoa/Porto/Gaia: venham até ao Norte, Viana do Castelo.

Inscrevam-se!*

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Soube de fonte segura que a abertura da "Arca de Noé", com a secção de salgados, poderá abrir, precisamente, no dia 25 de Agosto. Seria uma mais-valia para o nosso encontro e um inauguração em cheio para a "Arca de Noé".

Só esperamos que esta notícia se confirme e que a loja abra, realmente, no dia 25. Seria "ouro sobre azul".

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas.
> 
> Soube de fonte segura que a abertura da "Arca de Noé", com a secção de salgados, poderá abrir, precisamente, no dia 25 de Agosto. Seria uma mais-valia para o nosso encontro e um inauguração em cheio para a "Arca de Noé".
> 
> Só esperamos que esta notícia se confirme e que a loja abra, realmente, no dia 25. Seria "ouro sobre azul".


eu nesse fim de semana nao estou ca, ou tinha que ser o 31.... se nao poderiam contar comigo

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Passos
Marca um lugar para mim.
Fica Bem :Pracima:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas
> Como não podia deixar de ser estou eu e meu pai presentes digam-me a hora e o local, eu sei onde é o quiosque do Paulo se poder ser por ai é porreir
> Fiquem Bem


Já está. Já tinhas reservado aqui...

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Passos o que eu queria dizer é marca mais um lugar.
Em vez de dois são três :Coradoeolhos:  .
Fica Bem

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos o que eu queria dizer é marca mais um lugar.
> Em vez de dois são três .
> Fica Bem


Feito!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas.
> 
> Soube de fonte segura que a abertura da "Arca de Noé", com a secção de salgados, poderá abrir, precisamente, no dia 25 de Agosto. Seria uma mais-valia para o nosso encontro e um inauguração em cheio para a "Arca de Noé".
> 
> Só esperamos que esta notícia se confirme e que a loja abra, realmente, no dia 25. Seria "ouro sobre azul".


Azar... A mesma fonte já me informou que a abertura foi adiada, apontando-se a data de 1 de Setembro.

*Não há mais aderantes?!*

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Aqui, no Noroeste Peninsular, as coisas não correm de afeição para os aficionados dos _reefs._ Esta semana tivemos a notícias de que o David Lemos, por razões pessoais, vai fazer um interregno no _hobby_.

Julgamos e esperamos que sejam mesmo razões pessoais, de todo compreensíveis, o que o levam a desistir dos salgados.

Não aceitamos, porém, que se deixe abater pelas planárias que há algum tempo, demasiado pelos vistos, anda a tentar combater e tem perdido a luta, ou pela falta de oferta em Viana do Castelo, pois isso irá resolver-se, com a perspectiva de no início do próximo mês de Setembro, abrir a tão desejada loja da "Arca de Noé" com a secção de salgados.

Contudo, a "Rota Reef do Alto Minho" ainda está de pé. Haverá apenas três ou quatro aquários para visitar, mas julgo que vai valer a pena.

----------


## David Lemos

As planarias, sao uma grande chatice, mas nao foi o que me fez desistir... :yb668:   A chegada do meu filho, da me muitas mais preocupaçaos, tenho chegado cada vez mais tarde do trabalho, o que faz que nao tenho tempo para esse hobbie... E alem do dinheiro, todos nos sabemos que tratar das nossas poças ocupa muito tempo, e sem ele as coisas tornam se um desastre:
falta de monotorizaçao, de tpa s, limpezas dos equipamentos.
E deixo aqui entao um pequeno adeus ao hobbie, e de certeza que daqui a alguns anos, voltarei para uma coisita maior :Coradoeolhos:  
Deixo aqui umas ultimas fotos de como esta o meu reef, antes da desmontagem. :SbOk:  
Abraços

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=David Lemos]As planarias, sao uma grande chatice, Abraços
[

Boas :Olá:  
Hoje á tarde estive com o david a ver a piscina e realmente 
são as centenas e ainda ontem fez uma tpa e esteve a aspirar as ditas :Icon Cry:  
Pelos vistos, em portugal , só importa vender palhaços :yb665:  
O homem anda á meio ano a tentar comprar um crihsus ( ??? wrasse amarelo)
e a unica loja onde apareceu já não chegou a tempo...
Penso que também haverá mercado para os peixes uteis e não apenas para os mais comuns...

David obrigado pelo apoio que deste á aquariofilia em Viana do Castelo.
Para as pessoas que têem medo de começar o David fica como exemplo:
O primeiro aqua que teve na vida foi um reef :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Ao fim de mais de um ano de hobbie teve duas mortes
( uma acropora e um trispidus que foi comprado como crishus)
Espero que regresses em breve.
 De todos os corais terei sempre um frag para ti. :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  
abraço a todos

----------


## Silverio Torres

olá David
É com muita pena que te vejo deixar este hobby, as razões que apontas são mais que suficientes para te peceber.
Resta-me pedir-te que voltes o mais rápido possivel.
Seguramente não é  de forma alguma uma despedida mas sim um até já.
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## David Lemos

Mas vou ao almoço minhoto, isso ja é um certeza :Coradoeolhos:  !
E espero bem que haja mais pessoal a inscrever se ,venham o convivio vai valer a pena, tragam esposas e crianças (assim tambem convido a minha :yb624:  )
JUCA.... ate podias trazer o teu aqua  :JmdALEnvers:   :SbSourire2:  
Isso nao é RED SEA!!! E muito melhor, pensem bem :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, David.

Fazes bem em participar.  :Pracima:  

Uma vez que não vais desistir de vez do _hobby_, apenas vais fazer um interregno, não perdes o contacto com o pessoal e vai enriquecendo a tua experiência para o próximo projecto que espero seja breve, cerca de três anitos, até o teu filhote te possibilitar mais disponibilidade de tempo que é o que te falta agora.

Quantos aos novos hospedes que tenho no meu áqua e que vieram do teu, as notícias não podiam ser melhores: estão cinco estrelas  :Pracima:  , quer os zoanthus, quer a _Ricordea yuma_ verde fluorescente.

Voltei a lavá-los muito bem para ver se não entram planarias no meu aquário!  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas pessoal...
É só para chatear...
Passos está na hora de combinar as coisas!!!
Ás dez no gimno desportivo?
Sempre é leitão?
Em Careço?
Vamos primeiro á praia e de tarde ver os aquas?

P.S.- para quem não sabe o gimno é ao lado da escola preparatoria frei 
bartolomeu dos martires ( ciclo ), da escola secundaria de Santa maria maior
(liceu ), das bombas da repsol ( antigas da shell ), da igreja de nossa senhora de 
fatima,do lar de santa teresa, da mascote (pet shop ), do centro comercial 
bairro do jardim... é só perguntar...
abraço a todos

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas pessoal...
> Passos está na hora de combinar as coisas!!!
> Ás dez no gimno desportivo?
> Sempre é leitão?
> Em Careço?
> Vamos primeiro á praia e de tarde ver os aquas?
> 
> P.S.- para quem não sabe o gimno é ao lado da escola preparatoria frei 
> bartolomeu dos martires ( ciclo ), da escola secundaria de Santa maria maior
> ...


Boas.

Da minha parte as coisas estão a andar.

A *concentração é pelas 10 horas*, junto ao Gimnodesportivo de Santa Maria Maior (quem vem pelo A28 é fácil de encontrar: sai para Viana e na primeira rotunda vira à direita, depois na segunda rotunda à esquerda em direcção à cidade (nascente-poente);

Segue-se a visita às praias com possível colecta de água para quem estiver interessado. A maré não vai ajudar muito, pois a baixa-mar está prevista para as 7:34 horas e quando lá chegarmos já estará a subir. É pena pois aproveitávamos para apanhar uns nassários e apreciarem a minha técnica de captura.  :yb665:   :yb624:  

Depois vamos almoçar (falta confirmar o local)

Da parte da tarde, vamos visitar os aquários, aproveitando o fotoperíodo.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Passos :Coradoeolhos:  

Se é para ver a tua tecnica de captura de apanhar nassários eu estou lá as 7... :yb665:   :SbSourire2:  É que por acaso preciso de alguns se estiverem na desposição de acordar cedo :Admirado:   vamos lá apanhar os bichos.
Que dizes?
Fica Bem

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos 
> 
> Se é para ver a tua tecnica de captura de apanhar nassários eu estou lá as 7...  É que por acaso preciso de alguns se estiverem na desposição de acordar cedo  vamos lá apanhar os bichos.
> Que dizes?
> Fica Bem


Por mim tudo bem... :yb665:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Passos
Então concerteza irá haver pessoal que não vai querer ir ao mar tão cedo, podia-mos marcar dois horários de concentração"um para os malucos que não tem palha no ninho" que pode ser eventualmente no mesmo local (digo eu nã sei onde é a praia de Carreço) os mais tardios apareciam á praia.
Os locais da cocentração que falaste são perto do quiosque do Paulo?

Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos
> Então concerteza irá haver pessoal que não vai querer ir ao mar tão cedo, podia-mos marcar dois horários de concentração"um para os malucos que não tem palha no ninho" que pode ser eventualmente no mesmo local (digo eu nã sei onde é a praia de Carreço) os mais tardios apareciam á praia.
> Os locais da cocentração que falaste são perto do quiosque do Paulo?
> 
> Fica Bem


Boas, Silvério.

Como já disse, a baixa-mar está prevista para as 7:34 horas, por isso se estivermos lá cerca das 8 horas ainda temos bastante tempo para apanhar nassários.

O local da concentração é, relativamente, perto do quiosque do Paulo. Quando sais do A28 em direcção a Viana, na primeira rotunda, em vez de ires na direcção poente da cidade (para o quiosque do Paulo), viras à direita e na segunda rotunda à esquerda. Passa a Escola Superior de Educação, os Correios e logo a seguir é o Gimnodesportivo.

Fica um croqui para melhor compreensão:



*Programa definitivo*

*8 horas* - Gimnodesportivo de Santa Maria Maior, para os que vão apanhar nassários.

*10 horas* - No mesmo local, para os que não vão apanhar nassários (se todos conhecerem a praia das Casinhas do Lumiar (Carreço), estrada Viana - Valença, vira-se no restaurante Pardal, podem ir lá ter com os apanhadores de nassários). Segue-se visita a outras praias e locais de colecta de água.

*12:30 horas* - Almoço - Restaurante do Adro (Carreço). Ementa - Leitão + outro prato para quem não gostar do principal.

*14:30 horas* - Visita aos aquários.


*OBS.* Se houver alguém que não se queira levantar cedo, agradecia me informasse para escalar alguém de cá para os conduzir depois à praia das "Casinhas do Lumiar", em Carreço.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Só se morrer até lá é que não estaria presente.

Claro que não muito cedo. Planeio sair de Coimbra por volta das 10:00, e ainda vai depender do tempo se irei de mota ou de carro.

Ficam já a saber que se for de mota é a minha maior viagem de mota dos últimos 10 anos  :SbSourire2: 

Até Sábado pessoal.

----------


## David Lemos

Tu queres é chegar na hora H.... o almoço MALANDRO :SbBiere5:   :yb624:  
Fico muito feliz (mesmo do fundo do coraçao) por vires ca ao Minho :Palmas:   :yb677:   A ver se a mais pessoal que entre na rota :SbOk:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas Passos
Com o mapa é canja ás 8 lá estarei.
Fica Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Olá:  Viva meus caros

Vivendo eu em Ancora vou fazer um esforço por estar na praia às 10 horas. Ainda por cima estando prevista a chegada de tão ilustres convidados.

Fiquem bem, boa viagem para os que estão mais longe.

Andrade

PS: Uma coisa é certa não vou comer leitão mas talvez uma picanha que se não estou em erro também é uma especialidade desse restaurante.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bem, companheiros.

Parece estar tudo afinado para sábado. Teremos a honra da presença do Júlio, uma manhã de captura de nassários, para os que  - como diz o nosso amigo Silvério - "não tenham palha na cama", profundas inalações de iodo, pois espera-nos um leitãozinho (uma picanha para o Andrade que é muçulmano e não come carne de porco  :yb624: ) e depois as visitas ao aquas alto-minhotos, entremeados com uns petiscos, alegre e salutar convívio.

Até sábado, companheiros.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

uma dica importante  :Olá:  
para conseguir a presença do julio  convem telefonar por volta das 10 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

da parte da manha e anda por cima ao sabado é muito dificel ele conseguir saber o que são 10 da matina :yb665:

----------


## David Lemos

Carlos!!! E tu, o que sera preciso para conseguir a tua presenca??? :yb665:  
Se for preciso, abdico da minha parte de leitão :SbSourire2:  
O que dizes dessa maravilhosa ideia :SbSourire24:

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas



> Carlos!!! E tu, o que sera preciso para conseguir a tua presenca??? 
> Se for preciso, abdico da minha parte de leitão 
> O que dizes dessa maravilhosa ideia


Cocordo com o David, se as férias já acabaram seria bom termos também o Carlos Mota. :Pracima:   :Pracima:  

Fiquem Bem

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Para qualquer eventualidade, fica o meu contacto: 96 509 36 59.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, companheiros.
> 
> Para qualquer eventualidade, fica o meu contacto: 96 509 36 59.


Tenho imensa pena de nao poder estar presentem resta desejar um bom dia a toda a gente e pedir a Familia Silverio aue nao se esqueca de mi e me traga uns Nassarios :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Tenho imensa pena de nao poder estar presentem resta desejar um bom dia a toda a gente e pedir a Familia Silverio aue nao se esqueca de mi e me traga uns Nassarios


Boas, José.

Nassários não faltarão, garanto. Em pouco tempo apanho uma centena, na boa.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas, José.
> 
> Nassários não faltarão, garanto. Em pouco tempo apanho uma centena, na boa.


Dia a 1 vamos fazer uma colecta no local habitual, ve la se vens e traz os nassarios :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Dia a 1 vamos fazer uma colecta no local habitual, ve la se vens e traz os nassarios


Vai ser complicado, pois segunda-feira, dia 27, entro de férias, até ao dia 11 de Setembro.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Dos participantes inscritos, quem vai amanhã aos nassários, para além de eu e do Silvério?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Informo apenas que hoje não vou jantar  :yb624:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá companheiros 
> 
> Informo apenas que hoje não vou jantar


Também já ouvi comentários de que, para os lados de Carreço, os leitões estão todos em alvoroço! :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## David Lemos

Eu posso tratar do pessoal que nao quera ir aos nassarios, e tentar fazer um primeiro encontro no horario de 10h ou 11h para depois ir ter com o restante do grupo.... que acham :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Eu posso tratar do pessoal que nao quera ir aos nassarios, e tentar fazer um primeiro encontro no horario de 10h ou 11h para depois ir ter com o restante do grupo.... que acham


Ok, David. Então, ficas a aguardar o pessoal junto ao Gimnodesportivo e depois leva-los às "Casinhas do Lumiar".

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Ok, David. Então, ficas a aguardar o pessoal junto ao Gimnodesportivo e depois leva-los às "Casinhas do Lumiar".



Boas Pessoal :Olá:  
E eu fico livre para as eventualidades... :yb624:  
Como ainda tenho de ir ao carpinteiro antes da colecta vou chegar tarde 
para os nassarios e cedo para o resto do pessoal :Admirado:  
Assim estou disponivel para tudo, posso fazer as ligações e ir buscar
 os perdidos :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Telemovel: 9 3 8 4 7 1 1 9 4   :SbOk3:  

Abraço a todos 
P.S.- Julio Macieira ,vais ver o que se pode fazer com aquas 
  mais pequenos que a tua sump :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

:Olá:  Pessoal

Amanhã vou ter ao Gimno com o David às 10. Meu contacto 963469851.

Até amanhã  :yb677:  

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> boas
> 
> uma dica importante  
> para conseguir a presença do julio  convem telefonar por volta das 10   
> 
> da parte da manha e anda por cima ao sabado é muito dificel ele conseguir saber o que são 10 da matina


Também temos de ter atenção a este aviso do Carlos Mota, senão... o Júlio fica em Coimbra...  :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## David Lemos

Deixo aqui o meu contacto: 964488895
Tenho um Daewo lanos 3p cinzento
Em resumo para ja encontro Antonio as 10h... quem quiser boleia, tambem é so dizer!



PS: Antonio, assim vamos directos para minha casa, começar com um aperitivo :SbBiere5:   :yb624:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas pessoal

Só hoje, er +porque não tenho acesso à Net, me é possivel entrar em contacto com vocês.
Eu vou estar, se tudo correr bem, por volta das 10 horas perto do gimnodesportivo. Tenho a minha esposa com uma dor enorme de costas e não sei, neste momento, se ela vai poder participar.
De toda a maneira eu vou estar presente. Caso haja algum problema deixo o meu contacto:960470534
Espero que corra tudo pelo melhor e........até amanhã

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas pessoal
> 
> Só hoje, er +porque não tenho acesso à Net, me é possivel entrar em contacto com vocês.
> Eu vou estar, se tudo correr bem, por volta das 10 horas perto do gimnodesportivo. Tenho a minha esposa com uma dor enorme de costas e não sei, neste momento, se ela vai poder participar.
> De toda a maneira eu vou estar presente. Caso haja algum problema deixo o meu contacto:960470534
> Espero que corra tudo pelo melhor e........até amanhã


Boas, Manel.

O único problema mesmo são as dores nas costas da tua esposa. As melhoras rápidas...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Companheiros.

Informo que por volta as 17,30 horas temos de estar em minha casa: ofereço um lanche... :SbBiere5:   :SbRequin2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Possivelmente não irei poder estar presente. Talvez tenha que ir ao hospital.
Sei que é tarde mas tentarei entrar em contaco com o Passos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos  :Olá: 

Mais uma vez se reuniram membros da nossa comunidade.

Desta feita no Alto Minho, que eu não visitava a muitos anos.
Fiquei muito satisfeito com o acolhimento (que já se adivinhava) por estes nossos companheiros, que tão arduamente labutam no seu dia-a-dia para montarem e manterem os seus sistemas com tanta dificuldade de obterem desde variedade de material e vivos, ás coisas mais incríveis como por vezes simples acessórios de PVC.

O nosso companheiros Passos (que nesta altura deve estar tristíssimo pelo seu Benfica  :yb624: ) foi o antifrião do encontro, que nos levou de casa em casa a ver as maravilhas do Norte do nosso País.

São muitas as fotos que tenho para vos mostrar, mas o cansaço do dia apenas de deixa forças para vos mostrar umas poucas fotos tiradas a quando o não menos importante e bem servido almoço do nosso encontro.









Amanhã retemperado, colocarei as fotos das "visitas"

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas
Como o convivio e devertimento também faz parte da aquarofilia marinha, ontem mais uma vez se reuniu um grupo de aquarófilos em Viana do Castelo.
Iniciou bem cedo com a familia Passos e Torres na apanha de nassários, diga-se aqui publicamente que a técnica utilizada pelo nosso amigo Passos é excelente em mais ou menos uma hora já tinhamos uns 300 bichos.
Pena foi que com a temperatura alta e abafada que se sentia ontem para aqueles lados quando cheguei a casa por volta das 22 hora já os bichos estavam mortos e até vinham bem acondicionados.
Como recentemente adequiri uma máquina para tirar uns retratos aroveitei e tirei alguns para praticar, vou deixar alguns aqui postados para que vejam como correu a apanha dos nassários e colecta de água.
O local praia do Carreço:

Chegada ao local com inspeção pelo Passos.

Introdução do isco:

Iniciou-se a apanha:

Os Bichos:

A chegada de mais alguns amigos:

A colecta de água com o Passos a meter-se em desiquilibreos:

Á espera do Julio Macieira. (Chegou á Hora prevista)
.
Mais logo vou meter mais uns retratos com uma Macro que o Julio me emprestou para treino (ficou já o vicio para a compra de uma).
Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

Continuando esta agradável visita e com o mar visível sempre ao fundo, lá cheguei eu ao destino




Tudo já apostava a minha chegada para 2 a 3 horas após o combinado.

Enganaram-se  :SbSourire2: 




O primeiro dos visitados foi o companheiro Antonio Andrade

Fotos da chegada da "quadrilha!  :SbSourire2: 



Ressacados por aquarios, por uns instantes nem se escutavam palavras. Era só absorver com os olhos tudo aquilo que a "veia" pudesse suportar para alimentar o vicio.



























Fica publico o meu especial agradecimento ao companheiro António Andrade, pelo "remédio" que me ofereceu "para tomar em horas de constipação".

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
Então vai mais uns retratos, peço desculpa mas não consigo dizer a que aquários se referem porque ainda sou aprendiz coseguir tirar os retratos já  :yb668:   é mau.









Fiquem Bem :Pracima:   :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas Pessoal :Olá:  
Mais uma vez isto correu bem o que me deixa muito feliz :Palmas:  
Poderia ser mais gente e aquas mas o verão trás sempre estragos e desistentes :Admirado:  
É admiravel ver como é que alguém é capaz de administrar um forúm e ainda 
ter a disponibilidade para fazer uma viagem de duas horas para cada lado 
para ir ver 4 pocinhas pequeninas e ensinar umas coisitas aos rapazes...
 Julio Macieira, obrigado pela presença e pelos conselhos   :SbOk3:  
Manuel Faria um apaixonado pelos aquas que até mudou as ferias 
só para conviver com o pessoal :SbOk:  
Espero que a esposa já esteja bem , senão as melhoras rapidas!!!
abraço
familia Silvério Torres :yb677:  Estes foram os primeiros membros do forum com 
quem eu convivi pessoalmente...
A experiência deles e o espirito de ajuda permitiu que eu cometesse menos 
erros e que conseguisse uma poça pequenina mas bonitinha. :SbOk3:  
Ao pessoal de Viana  :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:   :SbBiere5:  
Temos de fazer mais uns almoços :yb665:  
Abraço a todos

----------


## Julio Macieira

:Palmas:   Muito bom Silvério

Muito boas fotos  :yb677: 

Fica ainda aqui, um pequeno vídeo do aquário do nosso companheiro António Andrade

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Tinha acabado de responder quando li o teu comentário.

Para mim foi um prazer estar presente junto de companheiros. Não são as dimensões dos aquarios que me impressionam. É a qualidade deles e a dedicação com que os membros se entregam a eles que me impressiona. Ainda para mais, como já referi, quando não têm facilidade de acesso a equipamentos e material.

Quanto a minha viagem.

Nada é possivel sem sacrificio nem vontade. Eu simplesmente quis estar presente e não me arrependi  :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=Julio Macieira]:Fica ainda aqui, um pequeno vídeo do aquário do nosso companheiro António Andrade

Não vejo nada :yb665:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paulo  :Olá: 

Temos de dar um pouco de tempo para que no Youtube valide o video.

Dentro de minutos deve ficar disponivel  :SbOk2:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

_Rota Reef do Alto Minho_

*Encontro didáctico e de salutar convívio*

*A realização, no último sábado, dia 25 de Agosto, da "Rota Reef do Alto Minho" coroou-se de êxito. A troca de conhecimentos com membros mais experientes, dos quais se destacam Júlio Macieira e Silvério Torres (pai), revestiu este encontro de amantes dos aquários salgados de um carácter didáctico. A empatia que uniu todos os participantes, o bom tempo, as paisagens, os bons ares do litoral vianense e a boa disposição fizeram o resto. Foi uma jornada para não esquecer e que já deixa saudades.*

A jornada iniciou-se bem cedo, com a família Silvério, de Vila das Aves, a levantar-se às 6 horas da manhã, para às 8 horas estar no ponto de encontro para uma apanha de _nassarius reticulatus_.

À hora prevista, eu, o meu filho Alexandre e a família Silvério, partimos para a praia das "Casinhas do Lumiar", em Carreço, para colectar água e apanhar nassarios.

No local foi só trocar os sapatos por umas galochas e fazermo-nos à pesca. Na dificuldade de encontrar caranguejos de dimensões aceitáveis para servir de isco aos nassarius, sacrificamos algumas lapas (_Patella sp._) que esmagamos as conchas para libertar mais cheiro para a água e era ver os nassarius a emergirem da areia, quais "zumbis" num filme de terror. Eram tantos que levou Silvério Torres a exclamar:
- "Nunca vi tantos nassarius juntos!"
A safra foi tão boa que ao fim de uma hora já tínhamos mais de 300 exemplares. Soube, à posteriori, que os bichos não aguentaram as temperaturas de 30 e tal graus que, embora divididos em várias caixas plásticas, acondicionados em papel de cozinha embebido em água do mar e todos dentro de uma caixa de esferovite, não foi suficiente para os proteger da viagem na mala de um carro, onde a temperatura deveria ser muito alta. A família Silvério já sabe onde moro, é só contactar-me e combinarmos outra apanha, mas se estiver calor convém trazer uma mala térmica e  sacos de gelo dentro, náo "vá o diabo tecê-las".
Mais tarde juntaram-se a este primeiro grupo os restantes participantes: António Andrade, Manuel Faria, Paulo Fornelos e David Lemos.
Nota de realce foi o facto de não ter sido preciso activar o "serviço de despertar" para o Júlio Macieira. Tendo em consideração a dica dada pelo companheiro Carlos Mota, pelas 10 horas liguei para o Júlio e, espanto, já vinha a caminho.
Enquanto decorria a viagem do Juca, fomos colectar água, pois a maré apressava-se a subir.
Terminada esta tarefa, deslocamo-nos a um bar em Carreço e entre uns café, dois dedos de conversa, aguardamos a chegada do Juca. Tema: aquários, aquários, aquários...
Entretanto, liga o Juca a dizer que já estava na cidade de Viana do Castelo. dadas instruções por telefone e com a ajuda do GPS, lá chegou ao café onde nos encontrávamos.
Foi um momento alto para os membros de Viana do Castelo que não conheciam, pessoalmente, o Juca.
Por voltas as 12:45 horas fomos almoçar no Café do Adro, em Carreço. Leitão e picanha foram os pitéus que nos retemperaram as forças, bem regados, é claro.
No final começamos a romaria aos aquários. Começamos pelo do António Andrade, em Vila Praia de Âncora, onde, para além de vermos o seu nano já montado, podemos apreciar a activação de um velho aquário que ele tinha e dar algumas dicas para o seu melhor funcionamento.
De Âncora demos um salto até Santa Marta de Portuzelo à casa do David Lemos para vermos o seu aquário em fase de desactivação e constatar, "in loco" a infestação de planarias que lá tem. Tinha aspirado a "alcatifa" de manhã mas, mesmo assim, ainda tinha lá muitas...
De Santa Marta viemos para Oeste, Meadela, para ver o nano do Paulo Fornelos. Deparamo-nos com um nano cheio de saúde, apesar do escumador não estar a fazer qualquer função. É muita dedicação do Paulo, não obstante sabermos que tem pouco tempo disponível para olhar mais pelo seu aquário.
Da Meadela de-mos um salto até à minha casa. Para além de verem o meu aquário, aproveitamos o final do encontro para trocarmos algumas impressões sobre o _hobby_ entre uns petiscos e umas bebidas frescas, pois o tempo estava quente e abafado e já chovia...
Ficam para a posteridade as algumas das imagens que captei do evento:





































Júlio: estava tão feliz e satisfeito com este encontro que nem que o Benfica apanhasse uma cabazada ou ficava triste!...

----------


## Julio Macieira

e vai daí....passamos ao segundo aquario do dia.

O aquario do nosso companheiro David Lemos.

Mesmo com um terrível surto de planárias, este nosso companheiro não desiste.















O David tem fortes razões para dar outras prioridades nesta altura da  sua vida.

----------


## David Lemos

Essa foi a cara do meu filho quando a minha esposa lhe disse que vinham 8 amigos do pai a casa :yb624:  
Agora estou com muito falta de tempo, e se nao me posso dedicar a 100% é melhor dar um tempo a esse maravilhoso hobbie!
O pior esta feito, ficar com o bichinho dos salgados na cabeça :Vitoria:  
E voltarei, com menos erros e com uma poça maior :SbPoisson9:  
Falta me as palavras para descrever tudo o que se passou ao longo desse ano e meio de salgados.... :Icon Cry:   a descoberta de um forum, onde encontrei toda a informaçao necessaria para me atirar nesse hobbie, onde ganhei a conhecer muitos membros espetaculares, agora amigos...  :SbRireLarme2:  que dizer.... OBRIGADO A TODOS :yb677:  

PS: Nao é por isso que vou deixar de passar aqui no forum e de ir aos almoços :SbBiere5:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas pessoal

Apesar de nâo ter tido aquario para mostrar, foi um enorme prazer para mim ter estado neste encontro, conviver com pessoas simples mas cheias de sabedoria, aprender com o mestre Juca que alem de ter uma enorme força e gosto pelo hobby, tem tambem um enorme dom de palavra o que faz com que a gente fique preso das suas sábias palavras.

Para o Passos o meu muito obrigado pela organização do evento :Palmas:  . Para todos os restantes membros presentes o meu obrigado pela simpatia e pelos votos de melhoras para a minha esposa que felizmente se está a recompor :Pracima:  .

Espero que para o ano possa de novo estar presente e mesmo não tendo aquario para mostrar pode ser que tenha (tenho de certeza) uma boa pinga para provar :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Feita a visita ao aquario do David, passamos ao aquário do Paulo Fornelos



























Tenho de fazer um comentário a este magnifico aquário.

Para quem não sabe, este aquário não tem sump, e tem apenas um escumador interno a ar que não faz nada de nada (podia ser retirado). Tem apenas 3 pequenos  (palhaços) ocelaris e transpira saúde. Em minha opinião é um excelente exemplo de como manter um bonito aquário marinho e com muito baixo custo de montagem.

Fica um pequeno video deste maravilhoso aquario, com os "gaviões" a volta  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

[QUOTE=Julio Macieira]aquário do Paulo Fornelos



Este fotografo faz milagres :yb677:   :yb677:  
Acho que o meu aqua está bonitinho e realmente o dinheiro investido não foi muito :yb665:  
Penso que é facil montar-se um nano com pouco dinheiro, mas á 
três regras a que nunca se pode falhar...
-Paciencia 
-tpas
-escutar os mais experientes e não os mais faladores...

abraço a todos

----------


## Julio Macieira

Nova ronda, nova visita...

Para finalizar esta visita a Rota do Alto Minho, fica o relato da visita ao aquário do nosso companheiro e Colaborador de *RF*, José Passos 































Os mais resistentes alem de poderem observar de perto este aquário, ainda tiveram direito a desfrutar de uma maravilhosa "merendola" preparada pela esposa do companheiro José Passos.

Também a ela fica o meu publico agradecimento e o pedido de desculpas  pelo incomodo e pela invasão de mais um maluquinho dos aquarios.





Fica aqui um pequeno vídeo de apresentação do aquário do companheiro José Passos

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Meus Caros  :Olá:  

Que bela reportagem deste encontro feita pelo nosso admnistrador Julio Macieira e organizado pelo nosso amigo Passos. Um grande bem haja.
Obrigado Júlio Macieira pelas dicas que me deu. É bem verdade que estamos sempre a aprender.  Excelentes fotos também tiradas pela Família Sivério, parabéns.
Enfim que estes encontros se possam repetir com outros membros para que possamos sobretudo aprender enquanto convivemos.
Uma palavra especial para o companheiro Faria, rápidas melhoras da esposa e até breve.

Andrade

PS: a minha mulher está a dizer que para a proxima também querum leitão  :yb624:   . Vamos ver se não lhe toca é cuzinhá-lo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo  :Olá: 

O meu muito obrigado pelas vossas simpáticas palavras.
Sempre que visito um aquário aprendo algo que não sabia. Quantos mais vou visitando mais vou aprendendo.

Parafraseando um professor que tive...




> Desculpem as asneiras que disse....mas também é natural....fartei-me de falar


Não façam aquilo que eu digo (disse). Reflictam apenas e a façam sempre o que o vosso entendimento vos disser.

Para memoria futura fica um pequeno vídeo desta minha viagem a Rota do Alto Minho



Um grande abraço Companheiros  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

:yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Foi pena nao estar presente, espero que alguem se tenha lembrado de mim e me tenha trazido uns nassarios :SbOk:

----------


## Julio Macieira

E eu que pensava que o "bom leitão" era só na Bairrada  :yb663:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Foi pena nao estar presente, espero que alguem se tenha lembrado de mim e me tenha trazido uns nassarios


Boas, Zé (não sei se te posso tratar assim  :yb665: )

É claro que se lembraram. A família Silvério lembrou-se, até apanhamos bichos em grande quantidade (300 a passar) só que com o calor que fez sentir no sábado em Viana e a pesar de bem acondicionados, não resistiram ao "forno" em que se transformou a bagageira do carro do Silvério.

Contudo, já transmiti a técnica à simpática família da Vila das Aves e não terão qualquer dificuldade em voltar a apanhar umas centenas deles.

Como devem calcular, podem contar sempre com a minha ajuda. É só ligar, arranjar uma maré à feição e lá teremos nassarius para dar e vender.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Excelente convívio e excelentes reportagens.

Parabéns e um grande abraço a todos.

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas a todos :Olá:  
Acabei de chegar da praia de Carreço e como devem imaginar fui apanhar nassarios porque eu precisava mesmo de alguns, e fiquei com a ideia de apanhar mais alguns e mais uma vez a tecnica do Passos não falha :yb624:  .
José Neves Domingo levo-te alguns espero que eles não morram no aqua desta vez :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Boas a todos 
> Acabei de chegar da praia de Carreço e como devem imaginar fui apanhar nassarios


Boas Silvério :Olá:  
Parece que ficaste fã desta praia, ainda no sabado estiveste lá :yb624:  
Na zona onde estivemos e até 3 kilometros para norte e 2 para sul  é
bandeira dourada da Quercus .
O que significa que os testes á agua são excelentes á pelo menos 5 anos  :Palmas:  
 É nessa zona que o pessoal costuma colectar a agua e os nassarius :SbOk3:  
Também costumava entrar aí para dar uns tirinhos nuns robalos e sargos :SbOk3:  
A praia é agradavel e costuma ter umas " vistas " porreiras a agua é 
que é fria até de verão , hoje estava a 13 graus :Admirado:  
abraço

----------


## Jose Neves

> Boas a todos 
> Acabei de chegar da praia de Carreço e como devem imaginar fui apanhar nassarios porque eu precisava mesmo de alguns, e fiquei com a ideia de apanhar mais alguns e mais uma vez a tecnica do Passos não falha .
> José Neves Domingo levo-te alguns espero que eles não morram no aqua desta vez


Obrigada voces sao 5 estrelas  :SbOk:  mas so preciso de uns 10 e nao de 300 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Boas, Zé (não sei se te posso tratar assim ), Claro que podem....

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas pessoal :Olá:  
Rota reef alto minho...

1430 visualizações  :SbOk3:  
Só dois não participantes comentaram... :Admirado:  
Pelas visualizações vê-se que o topico despertou algum interesse mas
muito poucos comentarios...
Alguém compreende ou quer comentar ????????????
abraço a todos

----------


## David Lemos

:yb624:  tu es fod..... nada te escapa Paulo :SbOk:  
Eu acho que foi a inveja do leitão... :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

> Eu acho que foi a inveja do leitão...


Mas eu nem gosto de leitão... :yb624:  
Eu e o Andrade até comemos picanha ... só faltava a brasileirinha 
( caipirinha ) :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
abraço

----------


## Silverio Torres

Boas 
Pois é :yb624:   :yb624:  



> Boas Silvério 
> Parece que ficaste fã desta praia, ainda no sabado estiveste lá


Estava eu em Ponte de Lima, foi beber umas quecas e comer umas putinhas na tasca das telhinhas então pensei não é tarde nem é cedo foi só convenser a maria a ir a Carreço. 
Quando de lá saí já o sol se estava a por por causa da maré conforme podes verificar na foto.

Fiquem Bem

----------

